

A Documentary on Parkour [video] - ctingom
http://www.pointbmovie.com/Watch.html

======
triplefox
Parkour has a purity to it that is hard to find in most pursuits. The thrust
towards utility and awareness of one's own environment distinguishes it from
"stunt performance." Danger and physical challenge are only part of the
picture. It really invites a more reflective mode of thought than other
athletics.

------
nickh
If you're interested in parkour, check out BBC's Jump London and Jump Britain
documentaries. They're fascinating, fun, and inspiring. You can find them on
Google Video.

------
twopoint718
Is this really Hacker News? Flagged.

